# Hops from freezer straight into boil?



## Newts (14/5/13)

Hi all,

Just a query about hops and their storage before brew day.

If you know you're going to be putting together a brew should you pull the hops out of the freezer in advance or is it okay to put the hops straight from the freezer into the boil?

Cheers,

Newts


----------



## Yob (14/5/13)

Generally do as Im faffing about weighing out grains etc but I can see no reason why they wouldnt be OK right from the freezer..


----------



## manticle (14/5/13)

Straight from the freezer is better.

My understanding is that hops are best stored cool and dark. While I used a freezer for years (and many others still do) with no discernible ill effects, I have been told by a fairly good authority that the fridge is better. Freezing and thawing can rupture the cells. If freezing, it is best not to allow slow defrost which prevents this.

There is a thread here which discusses this point including some interesting input from 3l3ctric.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66856-hop-storage/


----------



## Yob (14/5/13)

manticle said:


> Straight from the freezer is better.
> 
> My understanding is that hops are best stored cool and dark. While I used a freezer for years (and many others still do) with no discernible ill effects, I have been told by a fairly good authority that the fridge is better. Freezing and thawing can rupture the cells. If freezing, it is best not to allow slow defrost which prevents this.


while this may be true, it's usually unlikely that hops will be weighed and bagged into the correct size for the addition required in most instances... cant say Ive ever noticed a detrimental effect from having them on the bench for half an hour or so.. 

In Notro flushed Mylar, storage is often quoted at about 4'c-8'c so I can see that there is some logic to fridge storage theory.


----------



## manticle (14/5/13)

I presumed OP was talking overnight. If not, then no dramas. I don't much now but have previously weighed out prior to the boil with no noted ill effects.


----------



## Judanero (14/5/13)

I store all my hops in the freezer (due to fridge full of yeast jars) and I just put them straight from freezer into boil.. Never made a difference to my (untrained) palate. Does the fridge vs freezer storage make that much of a difference? I really need to get into slants and free up some fridge room if it does.

Cheers


----------



## Yob (14/5/13)

I dont think so mate, if storing for long term, I believe the freezer is the better option.

+1 for slants.. really should pull my finger out now I have pretty much all the gear for it


----------



## jaypes (14/5/13)

I freeze my hops and they go straight into the boil

I also no chill

I also BIAB, leave the toilet seat up, own a gun and vote


----------



## mmmyummybeer (14/5/13)

I keep my hops in the freezer vacuum sealed. I weigh out my hop additions into separate plastic containers and while filling the kettle. I place the containers back into the freezer and pull them out when required and add straight to the boil. I vacuum seal the remainder of the hop bags and put back into the freezer for another day.
yes they can go straight in frozen. 

Therefore I also do believe they can go straight into the boil from frozen.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/5/13)

Pretty much.

No green aliens have crawled out of my fermenter, yet. But there's always hope.


----------



## Florian (14/5/13)

Bribie was posting something about three years ago about taking hops out of the fridge or freezer a day beforehand to let the aromas come alive or whatever.

Not sure how valid it is, but he might be able to elaborate.


----------

